# New surf fisher in Palm Beach FL looking for advice



## FLnewfisher

I just tried surf fishing for the first time a couple days ago and really enjoyed it. I live in Palm Beach County, Forida.

I am looking for a couple things. First, what do you recommend for me to buy to get started? What kind of rod/reel? I am not interested in spending much more than $100 or $150 until I decide that I really want to get into this sport.

Second, what are the good spots to surf fish around Palm Beach and Lake Worth?

Thanks for any advice!
FLnewfisher


----------



## derekxec

im in your area and its alright in lake worth but if you go about 15 miles north to jupiter youll def be much happier 

$100-150 youll probably be looking at an abu or a penn reel and not sure what rod...now if you wanted to spend $250+ i could help you out but i dont use entry level stuff so i couldnt give you the best bang for your buck that you need to be getting when you are first starting out 

i dont use surf rods at all (even though i fish the surf) my longest rod is 8ft and i dont have a problem getting it out there and catching fish

anyway whatever you go with good luck! im always fishing in jupiter so if you are going to head up there let me know and ill tell you some spots or get you on some fish 

where at in palm beach county are you? im in royal palm beach


----------



## VICIII

A good cheap rod is Diawa Eliminator. Around $50 for 8 to 10 ft. Pick up a $100 reel at a tackle shop. they have combos for around 150.00. 
I still use my 8ft and 12ft Eliminator weekly. When I set up many rods they always show up and cast fine and are durable. Look for at least a $100 reel. You can always get a better rod later and still use that rod.
Do you want spinning or casting reel?


----------



## KodiakZach

I recommend you start out with an El Cheapo crappy $30 Wal-Mart combo. That way when you get the good gear you will know what you want and what to look for  

P.S. That's how most of us started out. You really come to appreciate the little things like having an Anti Reverse that works when you go that route


----------



## DORIGHT

I Agree W/kodiac... If You Just Started Your In The Right Place. No Sense Wasting Money On Something You Won't Use Cause You Found Another Rig You Realy Needed. But Hey You Can Never Have Enough Tackle.
Try The Market Place.


----------



## jettypark28

*The*

thing with really cheap combo's is they don't last at all if you don't clean them. (really well) heck some name brand reels will lock up after being drop in sand and salt. (and it will find its way into the reel) and i havent really seen a $30 "Surf rod and reel combo"... (I have looked) I help coach a lady softball team, and some got into fishing this past summer. And they also wanted something that wouldnt cost so much. For the amount of fishing they might only be doing...I went to Bassproshop they have entry level reel called the "Sea lion" SL80 (spinning reel) $39 will hold enough 17 or 20 test line for the surf. And they have the "PowerPlus" rods for surf spin from 7ft to 15ft for less then $30. (I bought three of these, this pass summer for the ladys) and they have held up really well, and work pretty good. (This isnt a combo they have, just something i threw together) and with the extra money you can get your line,hooks,sinkers,bucket, and sandspike and you get better infor then at wally world. The main thing in this sport is to have FUN, then after you really get into it...You will start pulling your hair out  oh Welcome to the Forum, don't forget to do a search on anything you want to ask first, that will help narrow down your questions. And will help us to help you better....


----------



## FLnewfisher

*purchase made*

Thanks for your input. I went to my local tackle shop and bought a shimano baitrunner 6500B for $120 and a 12ft rod for $36. The reel seems really nice and the rod is good enough for me to get started with. I headed right to the beach, and i gotta tell you, it is a workout casting that setup! I only have experience with real lightweight eqipment for freshwater. How do you manage to cast a setup like that for more than an hour?!!?


----------



## VICIII

great reel... You will use that for a long time...
How do we fish for an hour...

Cast then sit... wait .... put it in a sand spike... watch tip... eat a sandwich... open a can ... check rod tip.. wait....


----------



## emanuel

exactly. Welcome to the world of fishing. Leave your checkbook at the tackle shop. I swear, it's more addictive than crack.


----------



## jettypark28

*Lol*

because my first reply that i was going to do was, for you to get a uglystik rod and 6500 baitrunner But didnt want to start another storm That reel will last a long time, don't forget to wash everything down. After you get back from fishing, don't hose the reel down with any pressure. Cause this will push junk into the reel, I have two of the 6500 and love them. And the good thing about buying from a tackle store, they always will help you out with great info...Again welcome


----------



## SurfRat

*Workout and/or relax*

A tackle shop to fishermen is like a shoe store to women..you get the same high.

If you are getting a workout casting I'm assuming you are casting a lure. If so, cruise the beaches until you see bait fish schools near the beach or birds diving then use a 2 or 3oz spoon or a 3oz top-water plug
If you don't find the fish by sight, then relax and bottom fish w/ cut mullet or peeled frozen shrimp.
I'm a fan of holding one pole with a finger on the line(love the feel of a fish strike/bite)


----------



## derekxec

SurfRat said:


> I'm a fan of holding one pole with a finger on the line(love the feel of a fish strike/bite)


im the same way one finger on the line till it gets busted 

i have the baitrunner in all 3 sizes and love them ive had them all for about 4 years and dont do any maint. or wash them off or anything and they are still like brand new..they last if you dont take care of them and they will last even longer if you do take care of them

and tackle shops are great! everytime i go in Bass Pro Shop im there for at least 3 hours everytime looking at the same stuff as i did the time before haha


----------



## KodiakZach

If you are casting a lure, perhaps you should consider a lighter weight spinning reel and lighter weight, shorter rod. Braided line (as opposed to mono) also gets you easier and further casts I've been told. 

Course I could be wrong, I've also heard that a 6500 baitcaster with mono on an ugly stick is the "ultimate surf fishin combo" ever made. Don't pay attention to my advice though since I probably don't know what I'm talking about... I'm just the forum yahoo


----------



## jettypark28

*Zach*

get it right...The Shimano 6500 baitRunner (Spinning reel) on a UglyStik is the "Utimate fishing Combo" all yahoo know that   oh and please wash your gear, when you get back home. You will be rewarded in the long run, Saltwater will ruin "ANYTHING" after awhile. But then again i am just a rookie Yahoo


----------



## KT_UMCP

Welcome to the board. Well, my suggestion is to go with a modertely priced reel/rod combo. Most likely then not you will be hooked once you catch that first big fish off the surf, therefor, I would suggest spending a little more on your first rod and reel. I would also suggest to get a combo that can be used for different occassions. A 9 foot spin pole with a spin reel. Easier to go spin then to go conventional when you first start out. My suggestion is to get the Diawa emcastplus 4500 with either a 9' tsunami, Ocean Master or Tica rod. This combo will cost anywhere from between $140-$175.


----------



## FLnewfisher

Thanks again for the feedback. I am liking the baitcaster 6500 with the 12' pole. I have been casting a lure the whole time, and while I think my endurance will increase over time, I am definitely interested in trying the bottom fishing mullet/shrimp suggestion. Since I have never tried this technique will you provide me some details? What size/kind of hook? How much line distance between the weight and bait? Should I use a leader? How far out/how deep is ideal?

The other question I have is what are ideal conditions? I have been out 3 times now. The first time (new years eve) we caught a small jack and a mackeral in pretty heavy/windy surf conditions. The last couple nights it has been a little calmer and we havent caught anything. It's also a full moon now - I was told that can make a difference? Any other advice to get me catching some fish?? We have been fishing about a mile south of worth ave in palm beach. I have read jupiter is better but hoping to find a decent area closer to me in lake worth for fishing after work.


----------



## VICIII

*My $.02*

you only need that 12ft rod for casting the weight (3 to 6oz) with a bottom surf rig set up. Not spoons or jigs... Get your self a lighter rod for cast and retrieve around a 8ft to 9ft max. get it for around 2oz casting sweet spot. You can pick one up on the cheap that will be much better than the 12 foot rod you have now. 
The big casting rods 10 to 15ft is just for casting the weight that you need to stick in the surf with out washing away.. Way too big for a surf casting and retrieving rod. When you cast out a bottom rig you only reel in when fish hit or you think your bait has been stolen...


----------



## jettypark28

*okay*

now i am confuse did you get the 6500 baitrunner spinning reel, or a baitcaster...(they arent the same thing) If its the "baitrunner" 6500 and a 12ft pole, i have to agree..You are going to wear yourselve out casting lures with that setup If you want to cast lures, then a smaller setup will keep you from killing yourselve over time Don't get us wrong, if this setup works for you. Then great its just not the norm. I use a 8,9, and 10ft pole in the surf, but only use a 7ft to cast my lures, and i get enough distance without killing myself. And my 9ft pole cast just as far as the bigger poles, the another reason for a 9ft pole. Is that you can use it almost any where else. (piers,bridges,docks,boats) as for fishing the beach, There is a great post here on how to read beaches. Just do a search for it, i like to fish high tides on the beaches. Early in the morning, and later in the afternoon...:fishing:


----------



## FLnewfisher

oops, I got them mixed up - I bought the "baitrunner" not the baitcaster. So yes, it is wearing me out a bit! I think I am going to use the 12ft rod for bottom fishing only and get a shorter rod (8ft or 9ft) for casting. Do you think I will have problems wearing myself out with the baitrunner reel and a shorter pole? Should I consider a lighter weight reel too?


----------



## KodiakZach

FLnewfisher said:


> Do you think I will have problems wearing myself out with the baitrunner reel and a shorter pole? Should I consider a lighter weight reel too?


See reply # 13 above, first paragraph


----------



## derekxec

ide say you would be good off getting a shorter rod like a 7ft and a lighter reel and keep the other setup for soaking bait 

the 6500 is a little big to be casting lures all the time (i know i used to do it haha) 

the ?stradic? would be a better choice for lure casting or something like that without the baitrunner feature


----------



## jettypark28

*Damn i hate*

this, but i agree with Zach  go lighter with pole and reel. And you will be alot better off, also not as tired and be able to do more of this:fishing: instead of :--|


----------



## KodiakZach

derekxec said:


> the ?stradic? would be a better choice for lure casting or something like that without the baitrunner feature



Get 2 Sahara's for the same price as 1 Stradic, only difference, sure it has 1 less ball bearing, but it's lighter and just as good. But what do I know, I'm just the forum yahoo


----------



## VICIII

KodiakZach said:


> Get 2 Sahara's for the same price as 1 Stradic, only difference, sure it has 1 less ball bearing, but it's lighter and just as good. But what do I know, I'm just the forum yahoo


got to agree.. It might not last as long but will 5 years do ya... Mine is on 5 years without a problem. Caught some big reds and hooked tarpon. Drag is still fine and still smooth. Used it probably 50 times a year by 5 years will give you 250 times without a problem... but I am just a Wazzu on the forum...


----------



## FLnewfisher

Ok, I think I am about to head to the tackle shop and pick up a shimano sahara. Thanks for that advice. I read some reviews and for the price it seems like a good fit for me. However, I just noticed that there are 3 different sizes to choose from (1500, 2500 and 4000). Given that I will mostly be using this to cast lures while surf fishing in the Palm Beach area, what should I take into consideration when I choose the size?

Damn, only 2 days into it and I am already buying more equipment!!


----------



## VICIII

I use a 6000 in the surf and on the jetties and it works great...
For just casting try 4000 (around 12oz) but pick up the 6000 (20oz) and feel it. Not much extra weight for a good all purpose reel. It will work in the surf in a long rod soaking bait and casting. The 6500 baitrunner is 26oz just to compare the weight of each. 
You tasting what it is like to be a tackle ho... WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE!!


----------



## barty b

All this talk of spinning reels got me thinkin (God help me) so I slapped a stradic 4000 on a 13ft 1-3oz european rod I use for pomps and whiting and dammit if I don't like it! SOOO since we're on the subject of spinners.........Screw it I'll start a new thread 
Welcome to the board FL! you got good advice already.


----------



## KodiakZach

Get the 4000 class Sahara, should be $59.99 pretty much anywhere ya look.


----------



## derekxec

KodiakZach said:


> Get 2 Sahara's for the same price as 1 Stradic, only difference, sure it has 1 less ball bearing, but it's lighter and just as good. But what do I know, I'm just the forum yahoo


haha the stradic is the only reel that came to mind from shimano besides the baitrunner  (wasnt even sure it was called a stradic haha )


----------



## FLnewfisher

Once again, thanks for the advice. After work today I picked up a sahara 4000 ($60) and a 7ft Ugly Stick ($70). I like it a lot! Was able to cast for over an hour and could hardly feel it compared to the baitrunner 6500 and the 12 footer. Got a lot of distance too. Was using a 1 1/4 oz gotcha lure and caught a jack tonight. Next thing on my agenda is to diversify my lure selection. Any advice is welcome! I will be fishing from the beach most of the time...


----------



## VICIII

FLnewfisher said:


> Once again, thanks for the advice. After work today I picked up a sahara 4000 ($60) and a 7ft Ugly Stick ($70). I like it a lot! Was able to cast for over an hour and could hardly feel it compared to the baitrunner 6500 and the 12 footer. Got a lot of distance too. Was using a 1 1/4 oz gotcha lure and caught a jack tonight. Next thing on my agenda is to diversify my lure selection. Any advice is welcome! I will be fishing from the beach most of the time...


your turning to a ho.... WELCOME TO OUR DARK SIDE!!!


----------



## KodiakZach

Lure selection depends entirely on where you will be fishing, and what fish species you will be targeting.

If you are surfcasting in the ocean this time of year, you are pretty much guaranteed to get loads of Bluefish and some Jacks. Best lures are anything chrome like a 3/4oz Gotcha plug or a 1oz Silver Spoon. You can also get them and other fish on Rapala X-raps. The X-Raps are good, but kind of expensive to waste on Blues, but the X-Raps are also versatile as you can pull other good fish on them. Snook will wack them if you are fishing the right spot (ie. bridges at night). 

Gulp Shrimp on a Cotee jighead are also a good all around artificial lure. However, you need to know how and where to fish them (see the archives). 

IMHO, artificials like DOA Shrimp should be used more for inshore flats type fishing and I wouldn't waste my time on them in the surf.


----------



## davewolfs

Spend some extra money.

Get an OM 6-12oz, or a Tica 4-10 Casting. Both are around $100.

A lot of folks here will recommend Daiwa, but I find that not too many shops carry these reels in the W. Palm area. Apparantly the parts are harder to get for these reels...So I have been told.

Get a Penn 525 Mag and put on 50# braid and a decent shock leader and you are good to go. 

The best luck I have had so far is half way down the beach at Coral Cove Park on Jupiter Island 1 mile south of the Blowing Rocks preserve. Lots of sharks, lots of fun.


----------



## derekxec

davewolf is absolutely correct on coral cove park....def lots of sharks and an excellent place to snorkle (i used to snorkle there every weekend for a couple of years...i fish south of it about a mile at the lighthouse and thats an excellent place also (some sharks but lots of snook, jack, catfish, tarpon, bluefish, stingrays etc)


----------



## davewolfs

derekxec said:


> davewolf is absolutely correct on coral cove park....def lots of sharks and an excellent place to snorkle (i used to snorkle there every weekend for a couple of years...i fish south of it about a mile at the lighthouse and thats an excellent place also (some sharks but lots of snook, jack, catfish, tarpon, bluefish, stingrays etc)


Do you mean right there where the intra costal goes out to the ocean just east of the bridge?

How do you get there? Isn't it all private?


----------



## derekxec

no we fish right at the bridge right behind the lighthouse visitor center ...if you want to fish that north jetty youll need to have some walking skills as its a farrrrrrrrrrrrrrr walk from where you can park to the jetty


----------



## xfreemanx

*Daiwa 4000 reel --- whats a good rod for it?*

I recently got myself a Daiwa Laguna 4000 and a Regal Xi 4000.. both weight around 14.1 oz...What rod could you recommend which can be used for surf fishing, lure casting and some pier/boat fishing? 
I have seen some Shakespeare Uglystiks but im not sure which one is best? What line rating, rod lenght, lure weight and action should it have?

Comments very much welcome.:fishing:


----------



## emanuel

My advice would be to use the Uglysticks for lobbing bait and sticking it in the sand spike. If you're going to be throwing lures all day, I'd get a graphite rod. It won't wear you out as quickly.


----------



## xfreemanx

KodiakZach said:


> If you are casting a lure, perhaps you should consider a lighter weight spinning reel and lighter weight, shorter rod. Braided line (as opposed to mono) also gets you easier and further casts I've been told.
> 
> Course I could be wrong, I've also heard that a 6500 baitcaster with mono on an ugly stick is the "ultimate surf fishin combo" ever made. Don't pay attention to my advice though since I probably don't know what I'm talking about... I'm just the forum yahoo



Hey, has anyone used the Shakespeare Ugly Stiks to match a Daiwa Laguna 4000?.
Could this be a runner up for "ultimate surf fishin combo" ever made. In our local tackle shop, I only saw Shakespeare Ugly Stik Gold Spin and Shakespeare Ugly Stik Sapphire Fishing Rods. Which one is better of the two? How about the ticas and the shimano rods, are they any good?

If possible, I plan to use this setup as an all around fresh and saltwater gear - bass fishing and dorado fishing.

The reel is rated 10-12-14 lb, weight 14.1 oz. Suggestions are very welcome.


----------

